# New Pics of my Reef



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's a few new pics


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

wow bear, great shots, what camera are you using?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I am using a Canon PowerShot SD 550, its a small Point and Shoot I got for Xmas 2 years ago.

And Thanks  , means much after seein urs


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Just a few quick shots for ur viewing pleasure


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

i like the pic of "Dory" and her pal. nice reef


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

awesome, i have yet to get my rockwork how i want it, grrrrrrr. like your setup alot!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i like the 1st picture in the 2nd set. nice tank bear and nice sailfin [i think thats the sailfin]


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I am very unhappy with the way the Zoa pics came out, so much that there is still another rock not featured in these pics. Oh well, I will try again later.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

absolutely stunning. That lighting is amazing what are u using?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

T5HO! Will never change to anything else.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Awsome Pics. Would Love To Have Something Like That.


----------



## JamesCarden (Jun 18, 2007)

gorgeous pics for a point and shoot!

James


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Oops, sorry. I should have noted this. Since the 15th I have been using a Canon EOS XTi with the standard 18-55mm lens.

Better pic will come when the new sand sifting gobies decide to end the sandstorm. This would be the same reason the last photos looked a bit washed out.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Quality isn't the best...I need a macro lens


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

This pictures are just beautiful....Keep up the good work


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Amazing pics. I love the colors.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

wow, truly gorgeous pics Bear. im envious >=) lol


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks much for the kind comments  They are much appreciated.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

after being exposed to these pics i could go to the most famous public aquarium and be bored... e_e


----------

